# How Long Does My Plant Hav Left



## buckboi_88 (Aug 25, 2009)

my plants about 8 foot it looks like its buddin can anyone tel me how long does it hav left and wat strain it is


----------



## Mutt (Aug 25, 2009)

Without knowing the parents no telling what the strain is. You got a ways to go. at 8' sounds like you got a heavy sativa on your hands. You got a long ways to go. Can you grab a pic of the whole plant?


----------



## buckboi_88 (Aug 25, 2009)

this is the whole plant


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 25, 2009)

narrow leaves looks like a sativa dominate plant to me, and suggests a long budding window. 

we could use more information as to how long the plants been growing, how  it has been grown, ( indoor vs. outdoor ) and when to the date this plant started producing the obviously "good" results that you have.


it's flowering.


----------



## buckboi_88 (Aug 25, 2009)

i started the seed in doors and then brung it outside i been growin it for 4 months


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 25, 2009)

when did she start flowering?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

Pistols  white  and no trich developement..Im a say  another 6 weeks  she looks as been flower for 3 now..just my thaughts:bolt::bong:


----------



## buckboi_88 (Aug 25, 2009)

u mean wen did she start buddin r wen did she enter her flowering stage


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 25, 2009)

7-10 weeks more thats just a guess only you can be the judge of that get a pocket microscope check out the trichs ... has she started flowering from the floor up when i grew sativas o/d the biggest prob was that she was budding on top while devloping flowers on the bottom which really delayed time check it out make sure she's flowering evenly you might have to prune a little


----------



## buckboi_88 (Aug 25, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Pistols white and no trich developement..Im a say another 6 weeks she looks as been flower for 3 now..just my thaughts:bolt::bong:


wat does the trich look lyk?


----------



## buckboi_88 (Aug 25, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> 7-10 weeks more thats just a guess only you can be the judge of that get a pocket microscope check out the trichs ... has she started flowering from the floor up when i grew sativas o/d the biggest prob was that she was budding on top while devloping flowers on the bottom which really delayed time check it out make sure she's flowering evenly you might have to prune a little


the whole trees buddin from the bottom up they all look about equal


----------



## buckboi_88 (Aug 25, 2009)

wats goin on wit it? its my 1st time clonin so i dnt really kno


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 25, 2009)

the thc




is that "clone" outside? you might want to put that under some light so it can reveg


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 25, 2009)

your going in the right direction. harvest when your richs dictate the high you like and then repeat.


----------



## buckboi_88 (Aug 25, 2009)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> the thc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea the clone is outside with the big TREE wat wuld happen if i brung it inside even though its been outside for at least 4-5 weeks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

buckboi_88 said:
			
		

> wat does the trich look lyk?


 


Trichs  look like crystals on leafs  useually starts at center ..i dont see any n that pic..you will need a scope..as i read you may not have one..Radio shack has hand held  works great  and 12 dollars..sit back  watch her grow..you will know when the trichs come..Then  depending on  what high ya want..harvest  at that time..heres a pic i have at Harvest..hope this helps..there are a lot of great pics heree on  trichs..just need to look..take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

buckboi_88 said:
			
		

> yea the clone is outside with the big TREE wat wuld happen if i brung it inside even though its been outside for at least 4-5 weeks


 


I know  this was for EK..sorry....she will be fine  plave her under  enough light  and on  24/7...Give her aGood  shoy  on "N"  and watch her reveg..But  why ya wanna do that?  do ya hve a room ready?  why not take clones  off her and take those in?  Ill be back later..i need to find my bong poker


----------



## buckboi_88 (Aug 25, 2009)

the plant has crystals on the leaves but not alot if thats wat the trichs is


----------



## buckboi_88 (Aug 25, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I know this was for EK..sorry....she will be fine plave her under enough light and on 24/7...Give her aGood shoy on "N" and watch her reveg..But why ya wanna do that? do ya hve a room ready? why not take clones off her and take those in? Ill be back later..i need to find my bong poker


i hav a grow room in my closet but other plants r there and i hav them on a 12-12 lighting nothing wuld happen if i switch it to 24/7


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 25, 2009)

found my poker...:clap:

ok  now im lost...12-12 is flower cycle..How long those been flowering?:rofl:  Good luck my friend..Im really High right now  and gonna go  look at my girls


----------



## IRISH (Aug 25, 2009)

hey buck. check out ( sunrisesunsettimes dot com ) for your areas daylight hours. we now have 13.5 hours here in north eastern u.s.

ok. the big tree needs 6-7 more weeks to finish flowering.

the big tree clone is flowering outside. i would leave it outside to finish flowering.

the plants you have flowering in your closet, are on 12/12. that means 12 hours of the lights on, and 12 off. this induces flowering in sexually mature plants.  

it makes no sense to change your flowering room to 24/7.

24/7 means lights on 24 hours a day. this is known as the veg period. 

everything you have is in the flowering period. if you want to take more clones from the big tree, now is a good time. you will need a separate veg room, away from your indoor flowering room to veg these clones.

by the way, the big tree is looking very nice my friend...Irish...


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 26, 2009)

ok I am new too but personally I would leave her outside and let her finish. give it a month to 8 weeks. you can always take one bud test it and then decide wether to harvest it all as you go. thats my plan. I wouldnt reveg her at this point she is doing what she is suposeed to. A lot of these plants have a harvest period outdoors of oct/nov.


----------



## buckboi_88 (Aug 26, 2009)

i tried to make 3 more clones but it didnt work becuz i thnk it pass the veg state the 1st clone was made wen there wasnt any buds growin


----------



## buckboi_88 (Aug 26, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> hey buck. check out ( sunrisesunsettimes dot com ) for your areas daylight hours. we now have 13.5 hours here in north eastern u.s.
> 
> ok. the big tree needs 6-7 more weeks to finish flowering.
> 
> ...


the plants i hav in my closet i thnk is ready becus i had them on the 12-12 from may


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 26, 2009)

I have cloned at the beginning of flowering. Like 2 weeks in I put them under 24/7 flor and they went back to vegging. Here is my tray the ones in the middle and left were in budding stage the ones on the right were maybe the first couple of days into budding when I grabebd them. indicas on the left sativa on the right.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 26, 2009)

try the pictures again later no good right now..


----------



## benamucc (Aug 26, 2009)

i just wanted to add my 2 cents...  when ever you transfer plants from the outside to inside...beware of bringing bugs!


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 26, 2009)

Buckboi do you worry about rain ruining your buds? we dont get much rain but I have a little voice in the back of my head saying what if it pours for 10 minutes while you are sleeping...Ahhhh does anybody worry about rain ruin outside?


----------



## buckboi_88 (Aug 26, 2009)

the rain is good i stay in tha south in it rains alot n wen it does it the plant looks more alive n thats wen the buds get bigger weneva it rains


----------

